# Wie baue ich die Tastatur meines Gericom x5 Force 1630 aus?



## vreniii (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo! 
Kann mir jemand beschreiben, wie ich die Tastatur meines Gericom X5 Force 1630 Notebooks ausbauen kann? Nachdem mir Rotwein darübergekippt ist, spinnt sie (spezielle Reinigung beim Fachmann brachte nichts), insbesondere kommen manchmal endlos ´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´-Reihen, so dass ich selbst mit meiner externen USB-Tastatur nicht ungestört arbeiten kann...Deshalb soll die alte Tastatur raus, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie. Über eine genaue Anleitung würde ich mich sehr freuen! Die Tastatur ist oben an drei und unten an vier Stellen in das Notebook gesteckt. Die obere Leiste bekomme ich nicht ab (ich habe hinten zwei Schrauben gelöst).


----------



## hfr (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
an meinem 1Supersonic von Gericom wird die Leiste über der Tastatur mit etwas druck nach rechsts geschoben, dann läßt sie sich abheben und die Tastatur kann hochgeklappt werden.
Bei anderen Gericoms habe ich gelesen, das kleine Nasen in der nähe der alt-Taste sind die nach innen gedrückt werden müssen.

gruß hfr


----------



## bigpit (10. November 2004)

1. Akku rausbauen<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

2. Schraube unter Akku Verrieglung lösen<o></o>

3. 2. Schraube am Akku lösen<o></o>

4. beide Schrauben am TFT Scharnier lösen<o></o>

5. TFT ganz umklappen<o></o>

Nun lässt sich die Kunststoffklappe nach vor klappen und abnehmen.<o></o>

Danach kann man die Tastatur herausnehmen.<o></o>


----------

